# Redoing aquarium???



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I know I just my aquarium about five days ago but that is why I want to redo it right now before any good bacteria starts to take hold onto the gravel and decor...Anyway, i have rainbow gravel, a few tiny plastic plants, a betta, and two corys. I want to redo my tank to look like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_d8g0yiAl4&feature=related

I think I'll still keep two of my favorite plastic plants but buy some silk plants, a peice of driftwood, and some black gravel...How do I do this? I was thinking that this might work:

1. Fill large glass bowl with aquarium water, old gravel, an old fake plant, and a squirt of water conditioner.

2. After a half an hour, add fish and feed them a little. 

3. Put blanket over bowl and place bowl in safe, calm, area where no animals can reach.

4. Drain most of the aquarium water, take out everything.

5. Rinse and clean new decor and add to aquarium.

6. Add tap water to aquarium. 

7. Put five tea spoons of water condtioner into tank.

8. Turn on filter and make sure everything is working/water is clear/decor looks nice.

9. Wait 2-4 hours.

10. Add fish!


Would that work? It wouldn't kill the fish, would it???

Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You need to keep the filter going to keep the bacteria you may have.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

When you movee the fish over to their little holding area, don't feed them. Fish are fine going a day or 2 without food so you will not harm them at all.
Ok now to redoing your aquarium! the little holding area is a good idea. If you had anything to circulate some water that would help even more. If you do end up getting driftwood make sure to pour boiling water over it a few time so you remove some of the tannis in it. I noticed you idn't say anything about rocks. I think that rocks can add a new level to your tank and all I do is find some nice rocks outside and boil them for a few minutes then wipe them off. For thw water I don't think you have to wait 2-4 hours. Add in the water(if you can make it a lukewarm temperature, a bit on the cold side) then add in your water conditioner jsut let your heater heat it up


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

follow the directions on the water conditioner BECAUSE over use of water conditioner can be linked to infertile fish.... IN fact some suppliers of rarer aquarium fish do this so you CANNOT breed the rare fish...


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> follow the directions on the water conditioner BECAUSE over use of water conditioner can be linked to infertile fish.... IN fact some suppliers of rarer aquarium fish do this so you CANNOT breed the rare fish...


Oh wow! I did not know that. Thanks for the fact.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

5 days. Thats impressive, usually it takes a couple of years to go from the "cool tank" with rainbow gravel and "neat" ornaments to the "natural tank" that makes the fish the center of attention. 

I agree, follow directions on the conditioner, put an airstone or filter on the container with fish. At least keep the filter media wet. Match water temp. Rinse your new ornaments before you break down the tank. Do anything else you can prior to moving the fish to minimize their out-of-tank time. Not only don't feed in the small container, don't feed for 2 days prior to the move.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

emc7 said:


> 5 days. Thats impressive, usually it takes a couple of years to go from the "cool tank" with rainbow gravel and "neat" ornaments to the "natural tank" that makes the fish the center of attention.
> 
> I agree, follow directions on the conditioner, put an airstone or filter on the container with fish. At least keep the filter media wet. Match water temp. Rinse your new ornaments before you break down the tank. Do anything else you can prior to moving the fish to minimize their out-of-tank time. Not only don't feed in the small container, don't feed for 2 days prior to the move.


Thanks! 

LOL. Yay, I figures it would be much more attractive to have some unique or beautiful fish and then have a natural, classy tank to put the focus on the fish...Probably going to petsmart sometime between this friday and next friday so I will post some before and after pics


----------

